# Only one baby?!



## Jocelbug (Apr 28, 2012)

I finally got in the floor and dug out She-Ra's nest from behind the water heater because the washing machine started to leak and i was worried it had wet her nest, no placentas, no dead kits, just one BIG fat baby! I thought she had two in there from feeling around, but apparently I was feeling two ends of the same kit! How normal is it for a young FTM to only give birth to a single kit? he seems very healthy, he has been very wiggly and fat since the first time i stuck my had back behind the heater into the nest....he seems to really enjoy being cuddled and will squeak when u put him back into the nest. if only his little eyes were open! When I thought she was having a whole litter, I thought I was going to be ok with giving the babies away, now that I see she only has one, Im feeling really guilty and worried about it....i might just have to keep baby Orko, i mean we definitely have the space, and they can always breed again later.....right?


----------



## 1234bunnies777 (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of the smaller breeds especially on their first litter will only give birth to one kit that is perfectly fine as long as she cares for it! 

You need to wait until the baby is fully weaned or close to fully weaned before you breed her again so that you dont add an extra stress to her.

good luck:biggrin2:


----------



## LindseyG (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats the one kit should do ok it is not unheard of. The biggest problem with one kit is they might get overfed.


----------



## Jocelbug (Apr 28, 2012)

both skelly and she-ra love their baby, they both cuddle him and groom him, but of course only she-ra is able to feed him right now. I keep skelly and she-ra separated as much as possible, but i do let them hang out for a minute in the nest. we might try breeding again later on this year if we are up to it. im having my baby next weekend and we might just be a little too pre-occupied : )


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 28, 2012)

A minute is all it would take for them to do the deed, so if you don't want another pregnancy for awhile .....


----------

